# Sunday mornings



## SimplyRed (Nov 10, 2019)

Ok when they called me in for interview i said i was unavailable on sunday mornings, and i therefore agreed to rotate every other sunday morning when i was offered the job because if the truck unload schedule with HR. And then in orientation i put that for my sunday availability on my sheet then, so thats 2 times they documented me going to church every other sunday morning. I’ve had one off in three months counting schedules thru november  - what do i do? i cant keep missing like this it screws up my whole weekwhen i dont go but all month is intolerable.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 10, 2019)

Honestly, if you put the shifts up on the swap board, and call off every time someone doesn't pick it up, there's not much they can do about it without risking a lawsuit.

Example: Meijer fired someone in 2001 because she refused to work Sundays. The Federal Government sued Meijer. Meijer wound up paying her $22,000.
As much as it is typically legal to fire people for attendance issues, it isn't when they are the result of someone's religious duties.


----------



## SimplyRed (Nov 14, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you - very helpful & great to know information!


----------



## Louiethe3 (Nov 15, 2019)

When I was hired I was also hired for truck unload and put in my availability for Sunday's as being Sunday late afternoon. Team lead during interview asked if I needed every sunday off, told ETL I was willing to work 1-2 Sunday mornings a month. ETL told me it would be too confusing to put that in the computer and just keep my availability as late afternoon. They've asked me a few times to come in on a Sunday AM and I do. 

When they schedule me sunday am without asking i have them change it because its in the computer in not available and there hasn't been an issue. Just change your availability officially in the computer and you shouldn't have too much of a problem.


----------



## SimplyRed (Nov 18, 2019)

Thank you Louiethe3!!


----------

